# Nice product, nice price.



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Just received the same square from Amazon and I too am pleased. Sometimes hanging out on these forums it's easy to start to think you need the premium version of every tool or else it's junk. There are bargains to be had and this is a nice quality tool at an excellent price.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sears has two different versions of the Craftsman pocket combo square listed online. Mine has an etched stainless steel blade with 1/8, 1/16 and 1/32 graduations and no metric measurements. The etching is blackened which makes it very easy to read. $7.27 delivered to my door, and made in USA.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the same square as well. Mine is called the Empire True Blue. I use that square more often then any other square I have. However, mine has metric on one side that I could do without. Even though I live in Canada, I don't use metric for measuring.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the same one. Mine rusted up VERY fast on the blade. It works great, just discolored really badly…


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I love the empire combi squares. I can't see any need to get starretts when these are perfectly square.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have 3 of the 6" Empire combination squares, a 7", and a 12". One of the 6" squares stays in my apron pocket … the others lurk around the bench, table saw, etc.

Starrett Tools are first rate, and I take nothing away from them. But the Empire measuring tools I have suit my purposes extremely well at a fraction of the price. Plus, I am a bit of a 'homer' ... Empire Level is headquartered in Mukwonago, Wisconsin.

-Gerry


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have that and the 12"..they are great but somehow the level vial on the small one leaked..other than that I use both all the time.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I will buy one to replace my currently cheap one.


----------



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

Love mine. I eased the sharp corners off to make it nicer to handle.


----------



## skeemer (Dec 5, 2011)

I too have this square and have been happy with it. Picked out from Amazon based on the price/good reviews there and use it more than any other measuring tool. Great value.


----------

